# New to screen printing. couple questions



## VonBrandy (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I've been reading posts on here for a couple days now and still have a few questions. I'm dead set on screening my own shirts and I'm also set on doing it for cheap (old punk rock habits run deep). Anyhow, I've been planing on buying a kit that includes 

Qt of Ink (Chose from Primary Colors) 
20x24 inch 110 Mesh Wood Screen 
10 Inch Squeegee 
14" Scoop Coater, for easy emulsion application. (not shown) 
Chemical Kit Includes: 
Emulsion – 1 Quart of CCI DXP dual cure emulsion 
Emulsion Remover – 8 oz bottle of ER/80 screen reclaimer – makes 1 gallon 
Screen Wash 147 Qt – Cleans plastisol ink from used screens or press 
Nutralyze Screen Degreaser Qt – cleans the screen of oils and dirt 
Liquid Renu-It(quart) – is used as a ghost image and stain remover 
Red Coat Block out (8oz) – is primarily used to fill pin holes on screens 
CCI Mist Adhesive – is an aerosol spray that tacks garments to printing board 
2 - 8oz bottles of ProChem hand cleaner & conditioner - removes ink from skin 
1 Chemical resistant spray bottle 
3 Blue Scrub Pads 
Dual-Temp Heat Gun 
500 Watt Halogen Cure Light 
10x14" Sheet of flat glass to place over positive film while exposing screen. 
10 Sheets of 8.5"x11" Kimoto Silkjet Positive Film 
Instructional screen printing DVD 
screen expossure stand
It's going to run me about $235 after shipping from Canada. So what do you guys think? I'm only going to be doing shirts for friends and local car clubs/tattoo shops. Does the mesh size sound sound ok for general purpose t-shirt printing? It's from silkscreeningsupplies.com, has anyone had any dealings with them? I know it'll probably be cheaper for me to have them done by someone but I'm looking for a hobby so.


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

Screenprinting is fun and sometimes frustrating. Always something different. As with many hobbies we tend to buy cheap first then after we get hands on we find out that we need more and what we bought was a waste of money.

All I can say research, research. Go to http://www.screenprinters.net and read the articles and check out the newbie forum as well as the general forum.

And get the BIBLE...The screen printing bible, it is full of usefull info for newbs and vets
plus it has some plans on how to build your own equipment. It's called how to print T-shirts for fun and profit, they sell it at screenprinters.net also.

Hopes this helps and let me be the first to welcome you to the world of screenprinting.


----------



## VonBrandy (Oct 29, 2005)

I really appreciate the advice, it makes sense that a kit is probably a little on the crapier side but I figured that it would be the same chemicals that came with the bigger starter kits. I'm going to buy a copy of the bible, I've heard quite a few people mention it. Again thanks.


----------

